# Power DVD vorspulen bei BRD geht nicht



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mir heute ein blu-ray laufwerk gegönnt und wollte mir X-men origins anschauen, war auch schon fast durch und wollt ne kurze pause einlegen, dabei hab ich irgendwie den player ausversehen geschlossen. Jetzt wollte ich dort weiterschauen wo ich aufgehört habe und nun tauchen immer bildfehler auf wenn ich vorspule, ebenso wenn ich ein kapitel auswähle. es kommen extreme bildfehler die auch nicht verschwinden. es kann doch nicht sein das ich jetzt wieder von vorn beginnen soll, bitte um hilfe

gruß Bl4cK


----------



## majorguns (23. Oktober 2009)

habe auch ein BD Laufwerk, Power DVD 9 Ultra und besagten Film, kann bei mir zu mindestens diese Probleme nicht feststellen, (wenn auch ganz viele andere ) Wenn du ihn geschlossen hast sollte aber eigentlich wenn du den Player wieder öffnest die Frage kommen ob du den Film an der letzten gesehenen Stelle weitergucken willst oder neu anfangen willst.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Oktober 2009)

ne sowas gibts da nicht, ich hab Power DVD 7.3 war mit dem laufwerk dabei


----------



## majorguns (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach so, also noch ne altere Version....mhh vielleicht liegt es einfach nur an Power DVD, den ich habe selbst in der 9er Version habe ich noch unglaublich viele Schwierigkeiten mit dem Programm, werde mir in kürze auf jeden Fall ein anderes zulegen 
Allerdings kann es sein das dein PC, bzw die CPU auch nur etwas zu langsam dafür ist, ich hatte mit meinen altem E6400 auch teilweise Probleme beim Abspielen von Full-HD Videos über den VLC (auch gerade beim Vorspulen>Artefakte usw...) und das war ja noch nicht mal kopiergeschüzt.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Oktober 2009)

nee letzteres kann ich ausschließen, hat niemand ne ahnung wa sich da machen kann


----------



## majorguns (23. Oktober 2009)

Probiers mal hiermit aus um zu gucken ob es an deinem PC liegt (Überprüft CPU, Software,Treiber, usw.) BD Advisor - Download @ NETZWELT.de

Sonst würde ich einfach mal ein anderes programm ausprobieren: WinDVD 9 plus Blu-ray: Alte Filme in HD - News - CHIP Online
30 Tage Testversion


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Oktober 2009)

bringt ja nix wenns nur ne 30 tage version is


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

schaut euch mal windvd 10 an..mich hat powerdvd genervt..und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (23. Oktober 2009)

das kostet schonwieder, gibts da keine andere lösung


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

naja...es gibt keine kostenlosen blu-ray software pakete...

rudimentär mit umgehung des kopierschutzes der vlc..aber damit haste nich viel komfort


----------



## JC88 (23. Oktober 2009)

das gleiche prob hatte ich auch..zu anfang, danach ging mit powerdvd 7 garnix mehr...kannst voll in die tonne werfen den mist!Hab jetzt power dvd 9 womit ich eig sehr zufrieden bin!
so blöd es auch ist, aber um den kauf von ner anderen software wirst wohl nicht rumkommen, ich hatte glück, ich konnt power dvd 9 umsonst abstauben, gekauft hätt ich mir von der gleichen firma nix mehr freiwillig


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (24. Oktober 2009)

also da haste recht jetzt geht gar nix mehr was soll ich jetzt machen den support von cyberlink anschreiben? das laufwerk und software bei mediamarkt reklamieren? übrigens hab ich im moment keinen cent für ne neue software


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst da ne hotline bei denen anrufen...hat mir allerdings nich soviel gebracht...die meinten immer nur ich solle die software neu installieren, hat natürlich nix gebrachtvlt hast du ja mehr glück mit dem support!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du eine alte Power DVD Version hast, kannst du auf eine neuere Updaten, sollte gehen.
Die 7er hat eh Probleme mit Blue Ray, kannst du vergessen, erst ab 9er läuft der Kram einigermaßen.


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2009)

die 7er blue ray version kann sowieso nur blueray mit nem update abspielen, vorher blockiert das teil völlig...allerdings bringt das update besagte probleme!ein upgrade auf version 9 oder so kostet dann wieder!


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. November 2009)

so ich hab das ganze jetzt mal mit PowerDVD 9 ultra getestet, konnte den film 3x mal gucken und jetzt taucht wieder das selbe problem auf, extreme pixelfehler ich versteh das nich was soll der scheiß -.-


----------



## JC88 (1. November 2009)

hm...also bei mir gehen bd per powerdvd 9 perfekt!
Hast mal mit dem Support versucht?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (1. November 2009)

ja cyberlink sagt ich solle ienen screenshot von BD Advisor schicken

ob das weiterhilft bezweifle ich


----------



## JC88 (1. November 2009)

genau wie bei mir, danach sollte ich noch screenshots vom taskmanager machen wo die prozesse zu sehen sind. und dann wurde mir gesagt neu installieren4mal


----------

